# What do these eyes say to you?



## quixoticcrush (Mar 15, 2013)

Moon Pix said:


> Do you mean me or sonic drink's eyes?


Sorry. I meant Sonicdrink's eyes. I should have quoted her post within my reply.


----------



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

You look rather serious in this picture to me. Like your thinking about something so intensely your frowning a bit.

and I've never looked at someone and been like, "oh they are evil," or something. But eyes convey a lot of emotion. I think sometimes people let their emotions slip from their eyes without meaning to, like the girl who smiles, but her eyes look sad. I think the phrase "window to your soul" is referencing the peak behind the closed doors of a person's facade, when they're trying to hide their true emotions, but don't quite succeed.


----------



## Mr Prince (Jan 16, 2013)

Moon Pix said:


> Me and my friend were having a discussion the other day about this idea that the eyes are the window to the soul. I maintain that its bullshit, that what people are actually talking about when they talk about this is the bone structure around the eyes (deepset eyes make you look intense etc) or the way that substance abuse can effect your eyes (dilated pupils etc) and that there isnt a default look in the eyes per se. He is a little more spiritual than I am and maintains that Im just not paying attention.
> 
> 
> So what do you think? These are my eyes, taken just looking into a camera whilst completely sober and not particuarly thinking about anything. Do you pick anything up from them?


Eyes are a window to the soul for those who are skilled enough to look though them. Not just anybody can look at someone's eye and pin point their mood. I personally, have always been a natural and can immediately tell how a person's feeling by looking at their eyes. Concerned? It's in your eyes. Happy? It's in your eyes. Trying to hide your expression? Miserable but putting up a mask to avoid letting others on? The second your mind get distracted your eyes will break the illusion. 

So I do believe eyes are a window to the soul, it's not complete BS! As for your eyes, they look focused, most likely because you're taking the picture. Which means that focused look isn't normal but it's doing a job at hiding the sense of wondering and confusion, which is stacked above the bit of inner sadness deep inside you...

So tell me, am I in the ballpark? I could be completely wrong but that's my analysis from a single image. I would have a much better idea if I was looking at a video or if it was in person.


----------



## Melancholia (Mar 22, 2013)

I would agree with the post above. 

I thinka lot of emotion leaks out from our peepers. They're the most expressive feature on our face. I would say that you look quite focused, slightly serious (probably because you feel quite strongly about your opinion on this subject). I get a completely different feeling from your avatar picture. Your eyes are very mellow in nature, and possibly quite playful in their expression. They feel warm and relaxed in your avatar. 

:happy:


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

You're left handed.


----------



## grimlogic (Mar 21, 2013)

You look a little serious.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

All in Twilight said:


> You're left handed.


How the hell did you manage to see that... I am!


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Moon Pix said:


> Me and my friend were having a discussion the other day about this idea that the eyes are the window to the soul. I maintain that its bullshit, that what people are actually talking about when they talk about this is the bone structure around the eyes (deepset eyes make you look intense etc) or the way that substance abuse can effect your eyes (dilated pupils etc) and that there isnt a default look in the eyes per se. He is a little more spiritual than I am and maintains that Im just not paying attention.
> 
> 
> So what do you think? These are my eyes, taken just looking into a camera whilst completely sober and not particuarly thinking about anything. Do you pick anything up from them?



I believe I understand what you mean in discounting your friend's view, I don't think what you're saying is what's meant either. It's all in the expression, eyes play a major part in that. People are born with certain facial structure, and by default could look more serious, animated, sad, etc. It's the expression you hold that gives away the "soul", in terms. You narrow your eyes, you make your expression more suspicious; partially-lidded, you look dull or tired; wide-eyed, you're alert or scared. So, in a way, the expression is sort of true, just not related to spirituality or what not. 

One of the other posters noted that you looked focused, and I have to agree. When taking pictures, I notice my eyes tend to hone in on the camera, making me seem more serious. In any other context though, you'd seem slightly annoyed or confused to me.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

Moon Pix said:


> This is food for thought. Can you elaborate on how they remind you of your mates or is it one of those gut feeling thats impossible to put into words?


I did show the picture to my mate the other night. She said that your eye shape, shape of the brow line (relatively straight), under-eye area, and possibly eye color are similar to hers (hers are dark brown, and yours look a bit lighter to me but she said it's probably the lighting). 

So it may be that my response was simply to those visuals. 

I still do find it odd that you're both INFP enneagram 9s, though (speaking of 9s, she was curious - do you know your wing?)


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

sonicdrink said:


> View attachment 63432
> 
> 
> What do my eyes from high school say?


All I can hear them say is "Hey Kevin! You finally found someone with similar eye color!!"

Mine have the same thing around the pupil as yours, though maybe a tad smaller and yellower. Otherwise they're pretty similar. What color do you consider them? I have a hard time putting a label on mine.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Mr Prince said:


> Eyes are a window to the soul for those who are skilled enough to look though them. Not just anybody can look at someone's eye and pin point their mood. I personally, have always been a natural and can immediately tell how a person's feeling by looking at their eyes. Concerned? It's in your eyes. Happy? It's in your eyes. Trying to hide your expression? Miserable but putting up a mask to avoid letting others on? The second your mind get distracted your eyes will break the illusion.
> 
> So I do believe eyes are a window to the soul, it's not complete BS! As for your eyes, they look focused, most likely because you're taking the picture. Which means that focused look isn't normal but it's doing a job at hiding the sense of wondering and confusion, which is stacked above the bit of inner sadness deep inside you...
> 
> So tell me, am I in the ballpark? I could be completely wrong but that's my analysis from a single image. I would have a much better idea if I was looking at a video or if it was in person.





Melancholia said:


> I would agree with the post above.
> 
> I thinka lot of emotion leaks out from our peepers. They're the most expressive feature on our face. I would say that you look quite focused, slightly serious (probably because you feel quite strongly about your opinion on this subject). I get a completely different feeling from your avatar picture. Your eyes are very mellow in nature, and possibly quite playful in their expression. They feel warm and relaxed in your avatar.
> 
> :happy:


You're both wrong. Or your reasoning is wrong actually. Now why was I able to guess that he is a lefty? The odds are against me after all. There is a reason why some people are called two-faced. It shows here. We have two eyes and both tell us a different story. But which one is true? 

Your dominant hand is who you are and it shows, if you're a lefty, in your left eye. Your right eye shows what happened to you in life and displays your current mood/feelings. Some people who are natural optimists have a happy left eye but when life has been rough on them, that shows in your right eye. They appear two-faced. So what do you see when you look in his left eye and what do you see when you look in his right eye?


----------



## Melancholia (Mar 22, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> You're both wrong. Or your reasoning is wrong actually. Now why was I able to guess that he is a lefty? The odds are against me after all. There is a reason why some people are called two-faced. It shows here. We have two eyes and both tell us a different story. But which one is true?
> 
> Your dominant hand is who you are and it shows, if you're a lefty, in your left eye. Your right eye shows what happened to you in life and displays your current mood/feelings. Some people who are natural optimists have a happy left eye but when life has been rough on them, that shows in your right eye. They appear two-faced. So what do you see when you look in his left eye and what do you see when you look in his right eye?
> 
> I can go really deep but I won't. I can't tell you the secret of people reading



Interesting stuff! I must admit I am driven by emotion and I romanticise everything. I prefer to adopt the hopeless romantic approach, as opposed to the scientific evaluation. I prefer to keep some magic in my heart. Ever read an article about love in a science textbook? It is depressing.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> You're both wrong. Or your reasoning is wrong actually. Now why was I able to guess that he is a lefty? The odds are against me after all. There is a reason why some people are called two-faced. It shows here. We have two eyes and both tell us a different story. But which one is true?
> 
> *Your dominant hand is who you are and it shows, if you're a lefty, in your left eye. Your right eye shows what happened to you in life and displays your current mood/feelings. *Some people who are natural optimists have a happy left eye but when life has been rough on them, that shows in your right eye. They appear two-faced. So what do you see when you look in his left eye and what do you see when you look in his right eye?
> 
> I can go really deep but I won't. I can't tell you the secret of people reading


I find this very interesting because my response to the photo was focused on his left eye, that was what I looked into. I pretty much dismissed any data from the right one. This is consistent with where my attention goes in general - unless I am deliberately engaging my Fe, my Ni seems to pull my attention to the essence/core. It's not always a good way to perceive, I miss things like coping mechanisms due to damage the world has done when I perceive from that space.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Melancholia said:


> Interesting stuff! I must admit I am driven by emotion and I romanticise everything. I prefer to adopt the hopeless romantic approach, as opposed to the scientific evaluation. I prefer to keep some magic in my heart. Ever read an article about love in a science textbook? It is depressing.


That was no science what I did. I would call it "paying attention". Most pay people don't pay attention. Love can be rationalized actually, most people are too lazy to do so and distracted by feelings and (negative or positive) past experiences which clouds their judgment. But there is a difference between science and philosophy of course. Keep the magic


----------



## Melancholia (Mar 22, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> That was no science what I did. I would call it "paying attention". Most pay people don't pay attention. Love can be rationalized actually, most people are too lazy to do so and distracted by feelings and (negative or positive) past experiences which clouds their judgment. But there is a difference between science and philosophy of course. Keep the magic


I will put it down to my fear of looking at people in the eyes in real life then. Hehe! 
I share the opinion that love doesn't 'need' to be rationalised. I don't think it is out of laze. Why would you want to analyse so much. I guess I get satisfaction in the feeling, rather than the 'behind the scenes' DVD extras. I am not a very smart guy though, so that could possibly contribute to my opinion. Haha!


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Melancholia said:


> I will put it down to my fear of looking at people in the eyes in real life then. Hehe!
> I share the opinion that love doesn't 'need' to be rationalised. I don't think it is out of laze. Why would you want to analyse so much. I guess I get satisfaction in the feeling, rather than the 'behind the scenes' DVD extras. I am not a very smart guy though, so that could possibly contribute to my opinion. Haha!


The beauty about love is that it doesn't requires intelligence, it requires courage, understanding and a heart.

I analyze everything about myself and I am incredibly critical. The better I know myself and my motivations, the better I understand my environment. And the other way around of course. This means that if I am flawed, I can't see properly. This can result in projective behavior or can leads to poor judgment for example.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Absolutely squat. I need the whole face. I can't tell just from eyes.


----------



## Melancholia (Mar 22, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> The beauty about love is that it doesn't requires intelligence, it requires courage, understanding and a heart.
> 
> I analyze everything about myself and I am incredibly critical. The better I know myself and my motivations, the better I understand my environment. And the other way around of course. This means that if I am flawed, I can't see properly. This can result in projective behavior or can leads to poor judgment for example.


I also analyse within, but my conclusion is that this repeating self-reflection, focusing on every facet of my psyche, has created nothing except feelings of inadequacy and depression. Human behaviour confuses me! Haha


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Melancholia said:


> I also analyse within, but my conclusion is that this repeating self-reflection, focusing on every facet of my psyche, has created nothing except feelings of inadequacy and depression. Human behaviour confuses me! Haha


Self-reflection is one thing, being overly self-critical, quite another. Perhaps try the former without the latter?


----------



## Mr Prince (Jan 16, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> You're both wrong. Or your reasoning is wrong actually. Now why was I able to guess that he is a lefty? The odds are against me after all. There is a reason why some people are called two-faced. It shows here. We have two eyes and both tell us a different story. But which one is true?
> 
> Your dominant hand is who you are and it shows, if you're a lefty, in your left eye. Your right eye shows what happened to you in life and displays your current mood/feelings. Some people who are natural optimists have a happy left eye *but when life has been rough on them, that shows in your right eye*. They appear two-faced. So what do you see when you look in his left eye and what do you see when you look in his right eye?


Well here's the thing about how I approached the picture. I analyzed it as if I were making the observation in person, and how those eyes would come off in that moment. In that photo, did his eyes not appear as I described in my post, supported by what you said in the bolded?

So if dude was around me looking like that, i would go with the same assumption I made. Along with looking at the eyes, I'll compare it with the tone of the voice, and body language they're giving off and I can size up pretty well a person's vibe.

Oh and the whole "window to the soul" thing wasn't meant to be taken too seriously.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Mr Prince said:


> Well here's the thing about how I approached the picture. I analyzed it as if I were making the observation in person, and how those eyes would come off in that moment. In that photo, did his eyes not appear as I described in my post, supported by what you said in the bolded?
> 
> So if dude was around me looking like that, i would go with the same assumption I made. Along with looking at the eyes, I'll compare it with the tone of the voice, and body language they're giving off and I can size up pretty well a person's vibe.
> 
> Oh and the whole "window to the soul" thing wasn't meant to be taken too seriously.


Sorry if I came off as a bit short and rude. I was a bit in a hurry when I was writing my post. What I meant was that not that your conclusion could be wrong, but the overall approach because you didn't create a split between left and right in your reasoning but just looked at what you saw (what you're basically saying in your post here). That means that you're not able to gather stats and back up a theory through empirical analysis when you want to "type" another person. So I use a system I created based on empirical evidence and you're still in the process of creating a system if you were creating a system in the first place.

I knew you didn't take it too seriously. We are iNtuitives after all xD


----------



## Mr Prince (Jan 16, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> Sorry if I came off as a bit short and rude. I was a bit in a hurry when I was writing my post. What I meant was that not that your conclusion could be wrong, but the overall approach because you didn't create a split between left and right in your reasoning but just looked at what you saw (what you're basically saying in your post here). That means that you're not able to gather stats and back up a theory through empirical analysis when you want to "type" another person. So I use a system I created based on empirical evidence and you're still in the process of creating a system if you were creating a system in the first place.
> 
> I knew you didn't take it too seriously. We are iNtuitives after all xD


Don't worry I actually got really interested in your breakdown, felt I learned a thing or two. I was wondering how you figured out he was left handed and then it was like *mind blown* :shocked:

This is interesting stuff to me. Anytime someone corrects someone by dropping some honest knowledge then I humbly accept it!


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

AnCapKevin said:


> All I can hear them say is "Hey Kevin! You finally found someone with similar eye color!!"
> 
> Mine have the same thing around the pupil as yours, though maybe a tad smaller and yellower. Otherwise they're pretty similar. What color do you consider them? I have a hard time putting a label on mine.


I consider them hazel. And just tell people that they change with lighting and color I'm wearing. With certain colors they're almost completely green, and with other combos like an auburn color.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

They say, ''AAAARRRGGHH! I'M TRAPPED AND I CAN'T GET OUT! I NEED A LIFE BOAT! SOMEBODY GIVE ME A PHONE! NO BATTERIIIEEES''


----------



## MyNameIsLouise (Jan 29, 2013)

a photograph takes one split second frame of a of someones response and mood. To capture a persons true character in a photograph is a talent.To catch a persons mood when they don't realize it is easy.However the saying that the camera never lies is not true in my opinion because we can lie our moods, feelings. Look at actors and models.
Our eyes are constantly moving and to the trained eye each movement means something and a series of movements would also. A+B+C+D=J. 
This photo is slightly misleading as it is placed here in an expressionless pose and you openly admit you were not thinking anything at the time. If i were to make a guess however i would say that you took the photo yourself and had just finished pressing the button which took a minimal amount of concentration. In a real life situation however if you had sat in that pose eyes slightly pointing downwards for a few moments ( rather than a split second) i would see a hidden sadness, you lost in thought or you trying to concentrate.


----------

